# Contributory Parent Visa 143



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All,

I would like to know whether I can add my mother's name on the Dependent part in my Father's application, since my mother is financially dependent on my father's income. Also, this would mean that we are required to pay only $45000 ~ for the visa fees rather than 2 x$45000 (approx.). Could senior moderators clarify this.
Thanks.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

citylan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I would like to know whether I can add my mother's name on the Dependent part in my Father's application, since my mother is financially dependent on my father's income. Also, this would mean that we are required to pay only $45000 ~ for the visa fees rather than 2 x$45000 (approx.). Could senior moderators clarify this.
> Thanks.


Good question! I too want to see answer!
Adding on to your question... your mother don't have pension?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

No, my mother is much younger than 60 years, so she doesn't qualify for pension.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Okay - lets see if someone has any advice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

No they will pay x2 fees she is not his dependent she is is spouse in terms if applying for this visa.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

yeah, but wouldn't it be classified as financially dependent? cos that's what the criteria of dependent is actually. anyone who can shed more light/who has gone through the whole process.thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Its irrelevant. The fee is payable by each person included in the application, wife, child or anyone else if you read the fees and charges document. 

Man and wife are always dependent on each other in terms of DIACs policies regardless of who has the income. But there is no policy that states someone can get out of paying the visa fee because they have no income and/or are dependent on the main applicant.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Yes, it happens with applying for PR visas, you just put your wife's name as dependent and you dont need to pay the fees for her separately.

shel - have you gone through this process and have got your Parents 143 visa grant yet? If so, when did you apply for it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

No i have not but have seen many do so in my years on the forums. Have you read the wording on form 990i (the fees and charges document) 

It is different when applying for skilled migration as you are applying as someone who will be working and not claiming from the state. This large fee is to cover what are usually non workers and to cover costs from welfare and health services they will use as such due to being retired and more prone to need expensive health or social care.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

Okay - fair enough just read 990i again, in particular the notes. It does say each person needs to pay 2nd installement of $42200.
In regards to AoS (Assurance of Support) how much charge one needs to pay or can the bond be in fixed deposits or it does need to be presented in terms of bank cheque/cash?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

you arrange it with centrelink and usually give them cash or a cheque. They can be a pain from others experience with you doing the chasing to give them it so the visa can be finalised.


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

how much approximately it would cost? i mean the AOS part only?


----------



## citylan (Apr 9, 2013)

And is 143 visa different from 864 Visa? If so, in what way? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

Its about $15000 in total. $10000 for 1 applicant and about half that in addition for any secondary applicant.


----------



## Icyhott (Oct 13, 2013)

I am added to my parents visa application subclass 143 as an dependent child without any earnings then also i was asked to pay for every1 included in application including me. I paid them couple of days ago and current waiting for their decision..


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

Icyhott said:


> I am added to my parents visa application subclass 143 as an dependent child without any earnings then also i was asked to pay for every1 included in application including me. I paid them couple of days ago and current waiting for their decision..


Did you get your visa ?
How much time it took for the complete process?


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

*parents visa 173 143*



superm said:


> Did you get your visa ?
> How much time it took for the complete process?


Can anybody clarifies as my both the children (son&Daughter) as well as their spouses are permanent residents of australia rather my son in law is citizen of australia living in Sydney now if we both husband and wife want to migrate to australia under 173 and then 143 who much INR we have to pay for 173 both and how much after 2 years for 143 in INR including all expenses . I am 55 years of age and my wife is 50 years of age and what benefit monetary plus other medicals etc we will receive and after how many years of our coming into australia. Is it advisable for us to migrate to australia and will it be possible for us to find suitable jobs or business for ourselves as i am working as sub broker of National stock exchange and my wife is running a boutique. If jobs are not available with what amount business can be started and will we be able to live a healthy and peaceful life with our children


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

It costs 2,262,512.54 INR per person on the application plus $3600 application fee. Plys medicals and police checks. 

At your age and having no work experience in Australia you would probably struggle to find work. You could set up a business if you wish. How much that will cost depends on what you want to do but Australia is an expensive place to live. 

You get no monetary benefit, benefits are not available to newly arrived migrants and not at all to temporary visa holders if you planned on doing 173 to 143. It would be 2 years after you got PR and you wouldnt even qualify for an age pension for 10 years . Though if you claimed benefits you wouldnt get your bond back. You would get medicare but would still have some health costs to pay yourself.


----------



## shamkalra (Dec 31, 2011)

_shel said:


> It costs 2,262,512.54 INR per person on the application plus $3600 application fee. Plys medicals and police checks.
> 
> At your age and having no work experience in Australia you would probably struggle to find work. You could set up a business if you wish. How much that will cost depends on what you want to do but Australia is an expensive place to live.
> 
> You get no monetary benefit, benefits are not available to newly arrived migrants and not at all to temporary visa holders if you planned on doing 173 to 143. It would be 2 years after you got PR and you wouldnt even qualify for an age pension for 10 years . Though if you claimed benefits you wouldnt get your bond back. You would get medicare but would still have some health costs to pay yourself.


So the amount is 45 lakhs for both of us for 173 and 143 and if both of us go for 173 only for 2 years first how much we have to pay now and how much after 2 years for 143 and what we will get back as pension after 65 years of age


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

Its the same amount split over the two visas but you have to pay the application fee and medicals and police checks for each application. 

Age pensions are not payable until 65 for you, 70 for your wife if she is only 50, though you can not get pension for 10 years from the date you get permanent residence so you may be past 65. 

There is no set amount, it is means tested on your income, savings and assets held worldwide. A few hundred dollars each week, barely enough to live on if you do not own your own home and have to pay rent. Most would supplement it with private and employment pensions.


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Hi,

We are in the process of migrating to Australia and my husband is the prime applicant. My brother and his family have already got the PR and would be landing in Australia in a couple of months. 
Since both of us(my brother and I) would we living in Australia there would be no one to take 
care of our aged parents in India.Hence, I would like to know, how do we sponsor our parents 
for Permanent Migration as early as possible. What is the processing time, cost and 
the chances of granting of visa.

Looking forward to your response.


----------



## _shel (Mar 2, 2014)

You cant sponsor your parents until the sponsor has lived in Australia for 2 years.


----------



## DreamAusCan (Jan 20, 2015)

Dear Shel,

Thanks for your response. Could you please let me know whether I can sponsor my parents after getting the PR and spending 2 years in Auastralia eventhough my husband was the prime applicant?


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

DreamAusCan said:


> Dear Shel,
> 
> Thanks for your response. Could you please let me know whether I can sponsor my parents after getting the PR and spending 2 years in Auastralia eventhough my husband was the prime applicant?


yes you can, as long as you can "show the $$$" and satisfy all criteria (including balance of family)


----------

